# Ruh Roh



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis and Tiffa had a very very busy and active day so they got a bit more to eat tonight. I gave Tiffa a whole drumstick knowing she would get the meat off but probably need some "help" from Tanis with the bone.

Running around... don't know what to do with this bone. What? I can't hide it in Mommy's bed? Oh crud.....









Oh snap!









Noooo don't take!









Damn.









So she cuddles with the one animal she can still bully.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw man! Foiled again!!:tinfoil3:

Poor Tiffa. :sad:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She lost it!!!

Is there anything funnier than a little dog running around with a big bone, trying to figure out a safe place to hide it? I don't think so!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh my, too too cute!!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

xellil said:


> She lost it!!!
> 
> Is there anything funnier than a little dog running around with a big bone, trying to figure out a safe place to hide it? I don't think so!


I know! Especially doxies because of their short legs they hold their heads up really high while running around with a bone! She was whining when the first picture was taken because she couldn't figure out what to do with the bone. Then Tanis got it and she just walked away like problem solved!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I know! Especially doxies because of their short legs they hold their heads up really high while running around with a bone! She was whining when the first picture was taken because she couldn't figure out what to do with the bone. Then Tanis got it and she just walked away like problem solved!


THAT'S it! That's what's so funny, I couldn't quite put my finger on it - it's the head in the air, and the little legs going like crazy.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Too cute!!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Really cute! It happen with Phoebe too. The Boxers are waiting to see what she has left and take it! LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics.! That was too funny. They are both sooo cute!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol poor thing got her bone stolen


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!!!! Tiffa is getting "big" even though she is still tiny!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

But it looks like Tanis took it very nicely. I love how your dogs look color coded.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Your kitteh looks just like my cat, Casper!

Thanks for sharing the pics. I wish my dogs could "share" like that without getting in to an all out smackdown.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Casper - that's a great name for a black cat! LOL love it! His name is Mo. He says his name like a pokemon "Mmmmmo?" 

Tanis took something from Tiffa in a not so nice way once, got in trouble AND had to drop it. He sulked for two days like a child and didn't want anything to do with me or Tiffa. Now he knows that if he's patient, there is a point where it is acceptable to finish it off for her. He's very good about waiting until that point now!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

OH I'm rolling on the floor!! These are hilarious pictures and captions! I love the fourth picture -- Tiffa looking down like, "Hmm... Well... I guess that's that."



> Then Tanis got it and she just walked away like problem solved!


Haha -- I LOL'd at that! That is so Tiffa!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Casper - that's a great name for a black cat! LOL love it! His name is Mo. He says his name like a pokemon "Mmmmmo?"
> 
> Tanis took something from Tiffa in a not so nice way once, got in trouble AND had to drop it. He sulked for two days like a child and didn't want anything to do with me or Tiffa. Now he knows that if he's patient, there is a point where it is acceptable to finish it off for her. He's very good about waiting until that point now!


Rebel won't try to take Snorkels' bone, but he will stand about 3" away with his head almost touching the floor, and drool like crazy. I feel kind of bad because he eats his bone in 2 minutes, and she gnaws on hers for 3 hours. Of course she pays no attention unless he makes a move toward her, then it's off to the races with the bone in her mouth.

So I commiserate with Tanis! Sometimes it's hard to be the big dog.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I think she likes it when he takes the bone and crunches it because little pieces fall to the floor and she snatches those. She has her very own grinder ;-)


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Aw, so cute! So Tiffa probably let him win, right? :wink: "I'll let him think he won...so he can break it up into more manageable pieces for me!" *as she rubs her paws together* hehe


----------

